# Resources on Equipping the Saints



## thistle93 (May 10, 2017)

Hi! I am looking for books, articles or audio/video on how pastor/elders can practically equip the saints (Ephesians 4) in the congregation under their care as shepherds. Seems something that is super important but there does not seem to be many resources on topic practically. 
Any recommendations? Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## KMK (May 10, 2017)

Perhaps you are having trouble because your search is too broad. What particular area of edification are you interested in? Catechism? Piety? Patience in affliction? Unity? etc.


----------



## jwithnell (May 10, 2017)

I realize you're asking for resources but may I offer an observation as a pew-dweller who has had a number of really difficult providences? My shepherds have deeply infused me with God's word, week after week, after week and in private counsel. I truly believe this has provided both resiliency and a deep well to draw from in those tough times.

There aren't any shortcuts. Sure, there are 20 ways to build great small groups, counseling methods, videos on marriage, books on building a missions-minded church, but knowing Christ and his Word are foundational to everything else.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (May 26, 2017)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! I am looking for books, articles or audio/video on how pastor/elders can practically equip the saints (Ephesians 4) in the congregation under their care as shepherds. Seems something that is super important but there does not seem to be many resources on topic practically.
> Any recommendations? Thanks!
> 
> For His Glory-
> Matthew



The task of equipping the saints is done by prayer, the preached word, administration of the Sacraments, and church discipline. Elder visits and encouragement to keep the law and gospel ordinances.

Any book or article that helps elders understand their duty and a purer observance of it would be recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

